# MSI-Afterburner PC freezes



## christoph_789 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello 
Since some days my PC freezes nearly every time I start the MSI-Afterburner. I never had this problems before. I uninstalled the Afterburner and installed it again but that didn't help. It's the version 3.01
Anyone else have the same problem and maybe know how to solve it?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 10, 2014)

have you tried uninstal the vga driver then reinstall it then after burner
or trying different driver


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 10, 2014)

Or an older version of MSI AB?


----------



## christoph_789 (Jun 10, 2014)

currently I'm using the 14.6 driver
thanks for the tip, I'll try if it works with 14.4

I tried it with 3.00 also, but the same problem appeared


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 10, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> have you tried uninstal the vga driver then reinstall it then after burner
> or trying different driver



Yes, what driver version are you on.  

...Which leads to another question.  Do you need to disable overclocking in CCC for MSI Afterburner to work?


----------



## christoph_789 (Jun 10, 2014)

So I uninstalled Catalyst driver 14.6 and Afterbruner, installed 14.4 and then Afterburner again and now everything works fine 
thanks for your fast help, I didn't thought that the driver could be the problem


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 10, 2014)

christoph_789 said:


> So I uninstalled Catalyst driver 14.6 and Afterbruner, installed 14.4 and then Afterburner again and now everything works fine
> thanks for your fast help, I didn't thought that the driver could be the problem



Good to know!


----------

